# Keyword research



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi would like to hear from the experienced Internet marketers about keyword.

Is it possible to optimize with one keyword phrase for a micro niche site?


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes u can optimize.


----------



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

designnbuy said:


> Yes u can optimize.


With only one theme keyword/phrase?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Why only one phrase?
You will only get hits from people who type a particular phrase into Google. It's basically a compromise between high cost/high usage words i.e. 'tshirt' & low cost/obscure phrases i.e. 'tshirts for short, fat, ugly people'.
You can have hundreds of keywords reflecting what search terms may be used, this will keep the cost down.


----------



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

PositiveDave said:


> Why only one phrase?
> You will only get hits from people who type a particular phrase into Google. It's basically a compromise between high cost/high usage words i.e. 'tshirt' & low cost/obscure phrases i.e. 'tshirts for short, fat, ugly people'.
> You can have hundreds of keywords reflecting what search terms may be used, this will keep the cost down.


Is it better to optimize initially for low cost keywords and then optimize for more competitive ones?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

The nice thing about Google adwords & the like is that you can add two hundred keywords, then look at their performance, expand the successful ones and prune the deadwood.
The more popular ones will not necessarily get the best results, i.e. film (which I sell for prepress) gets confused by people looking for Avatar.
Sort out your priorities, who are you looking to sell to and what search terms do they use. Adding local tags, your town name for example, is very effective.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

It doesn't cost you anything to optimize for keywords. Optimizing has to do with how your site is constructed and how your text is written. 

The only time keywords cost is when you're dealing with pay per click advertising or something like that. In those cases, you're not optimizing, you're purchasing space in the sponsored listings in the page for that keyword. It is obviously more cost effective to show up in the organic listings, which is why you optimize for certain keywords in the first place.


----------

